# Firefox + Google Suche Ergebnisse kyrillisch (oder so)



## sph3re (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute,
ich nutze Ubuntu 10.10 und Firefox, beides aktuell.

Wenn ich im Firefox Fenster oben rechts über Google was suchen lasse kommen kryptische Ergebnisse.
Könnt ihr mir verraten was ich dagegen machen kann?

Edit: Laut Google Übersetzer ist die Schrift Hawaiisch


----------



## Jimini (28. Februar 2011)

Welche Adresse ruft Firefox nach Eingabe des Suchbegriffs auf? Mit einem Klick auf das kleine Google-Symbol kannst du die verwendeten Suchmaschinen verwalten.

MfG Jimini


----------



## sph3re (28. Februar 2011)

das problem liegt nicht an dem suchfenster, sondern allgemein an der url "www.google.com"


----------

